# Swollen feet pads



## Cinder (Jun 24, 2010)

I cant get any images at the moment and i cant get into the vet till tuesday. I left my hedgehog with a very trusted freind for a couple weeks. and obviously she's not trusted enough to have my hedgehog. my hedgehog now has swollen feet pads. his claws arent digging in or anything and such. i do know she started feeding him some cheap walmart catfood with out my premission could it just be allergies? what can i do to help him out. they aren't warm or anything and he's got some odd little bumps on his belly. that look like i'm not quite sure what. there like brownish..i'm preying its just allergies Help?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It could be a lot of things but one thing that came to mind. Is it possible she didn't keep up with the cage cleanings and left him on a dirty liner for the weeks you were gone? If she did wash it maybe a change in detergents. If she neglected other things it may be possible to that the wheel didn't get cleaned like it should or his poop boots not taken care of and maybe it started affecting his feet. It's hard to tell it could be so many things. Hopefully all goes well at the vet and I'm sorry to hear that someone you trusted let you down with something that was very important like a living being  I can only imagine what you are feeling but I imagine I would be fuming.


----------



## Cinder (Jun 24, 2010)

When i saw his cage that he was in there it was quite gross. How would i fix it then? just lots of feet soaks and some scrubbing? I could take a soft bristled tooth brush to his little feet


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

It would probably not be a good idea to brush his feet since they are pretty sore sounding. I'd take his wheel out for tonight and make sure to clean all his liners and give him a gentle foot bath. If his cage was neglected it was probably his urine that is bothering his tummy. But it's hard to say. I'd keep a close eye on his feet and make sure there's no open sores.


----------



## Cinder (Jun 24, 2010)

So. Cinder got a clean bill of health. mostly. nothing too major. he's got urine scalding on his feet pads. Never ever Ever again! I'll trust my mom before i trust my friend. The only reason he didnt stay with my mom is she usually dislikes my animals. but i guess i was wrong when it came to cinder ^ ^ she loves him so much he'll be staying with her when i move. He also loves her quite abit and i'll still get to see him but anyway. Neosporin twice a day and daily baths. ^ ^ If anyone has a suggestion on a better ointment let me know.i'll be making another post with a couple of questions.


----------

